# It was a mistake



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya, have just spoken to Lister, and the note that I got with my nasal spray was wrong. I am not to start the nasal spray on day 2, just the pill. I had a feeling it was wrong, but am still a bit disappointed. 

Oh well..... roll on af... 

xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh No ! thats horrible isnt it feels like a set back but it's not going to be long hun keep strong ~ roll on af so you can start your pill  

All here for you 
Sara xxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Kate iam not being funny or anything but   How many mistakes are ur clinic going to make with u dont they reason how much ur suffering they always seem to be messing up!! what clinic are u at again?? Ill remeber not to go there  Hopefully its all going to be worth it in the end thou hun but i carnt believe how much they are messing u around,if it were me id write a little note of everything they have messed u around with ie pill nasel etc and id take it up with them,what happens if u werent to call clinic and start nasel spray wot wud have happened then 

Hope they buck there ideas up with u and get u started without any more hassle i really feel for u kate i do.

love kelly


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey sweetie. Keep your chin up. af will soon be here and on the bright side at least your matched so should be up and going b4 u know it. I know how u feel about their mistakes as u well know.  We gotta keep being strong as this is only the beginning.  I suggest maybe to only deal with Lena or at least double check with her if told anything by other nurses as this does seem to be part of  problem.  
LOL
xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya girls, thanks for the lovely messages, kelly, I agree and I wish I had made a note of everything now, I might do a search back on all my posts and see what I have written, then once I get up there I might just say this is whats happened..

(its lister by the way!!!)

Helen, problem is this time, it WAS lena that told me to start then changed her mind!!!! You just dont know whether to do what they say or not anymore!!!! I kind of knew it was wrong, but it shouldnt be our job to check should it!

Oh well, must stay calm otherwise af will never show up on time!!!!


Kate
xx


----------



## dianne (Apr 5, 2005)

*kate *

Read your post re information you poor thing 
I am also at the Lister I would suggest when you are next there or before if you have a fax ask them to write you out a *time line guide * to your TX in detail if you do not already have 
My consultant wrote out the exact plan for my TX cycle re drugs when to stop start and potential plan for scans so if anyone deviated from this i would question and seek clarification of why ?
She probably saw the glazed look on my face when she was explaining the process  

The difficulty when you are a donor / recipient things do change according to timings etc and it can be very hard to keep track as each case is very individual so you must question question question as you have done today.
I also think the Lister is a very busy but friendly clinic, most people go there as they have a good reputation, egg share programme, excellent results and lab facilities, all of which is vital to potential success

I so hope all goes smoothly for you from now    

Dianne


----------

